

Show HN: CueYouTube.com: create and share YouTube playlists without logging in - dools
http://www.cueyoutube.com/

======
dools
This has actually been around for a few years, but we fixed up a bunch of
feature requests from uservoice so I think it warrants a ride on the new Show
HN wave ;)

